

Ask HN: How do you market an iPhone App? - rickharrison

Although I have been developing for the iPhone for a while, I just released my first personal iPhone app.  What is the best way to market the app?  What blogs should I contact and offer free codes?  What techniques have you found work the best?
======
msencenb
Wave your magic wand and get featured by apple ;)

For "free" marketing techniques : -Add your app to your forum signatures
wherever you post most often -Twitter giveaways -Tell your friends and family
-Submit to review sites/ blogs (In my experience you might try small blogs
first unless you have connections at a major blog or think your app is mind
blowing)

For paid techniques: -iAds (I haven't seen conversion numbers yet)
-Admob/Adwords/etc (No one that I know has had success with this) -Pay per
install

Disclaimer: I own and am just launching a pay per install company called
adsreloaded.com (there was another thread about this launch in which people
seemed skeptical on the idea, but I also received interested from a few
developers). If you are interested I have a special offer in which the 25% cut
I usually take is added to your campaign instead. If you aren't interested I
hope some suggestions of mine do help :)

------
jeffepp
There are several ways, this is what I would do:

1) Give the app to industry bloggers, writers and anyone willing to listen to
your pitch 2) Submit your app to as many directories as possible 3) Find where
your target demo congregates online and become active there 4) Consider an
affiliate program to induce sales (banner ads) 5) Rinse and repeat...

------
joubert
Tell all your friends about it. Write to bloggers who have written about the
problems your app solves (or if it sib entertainment, relevant bloggers in
that space). Tell us about it. Socialize a lot and tell everyone you meet
about it (after you've genuinely enquirer about their passion/work/life).

------
ericb
I am wondering, does anyone have insight into how App Store search results are
ordered? Can anyone give SEO tips for the app store search?

------
petervandijck
I have no experience, but it would help to tell us which app, I imagine
techniques can be different for different types of apps.

------
chip
Show HN: ... might be a good start

------
l4u
submit your app to the review sites there are quite a lot of them

